# Modem #1 Line Playback as Audio



## meryl (Oct 17, 2003)

My audio won't work at all. We looked at the devices and it shows Modem #1 Line Playback as the default device for sound playback. It shows Modem #1 Line Record as the default device for sound recording.

In Volume, it shows NO audio device even though I have one installed. It worked fine until about a week or two ago.

I haven't installed any sound related programs that I am aware of. I do install a lot of programs as I'm a software reviewer... so it could be anything.

I searched the net for the "Modem #1..." line and only one page of sites showed up, none of which had the solution.

Appreciate any help.

Meryl


----------



## idtent (Aug 13, 2003)

Which version of Windows do you have, and what is your soundcard? Is it built on the Motherboard, or is it an add on card? (One built in usually has the spkr, mic, input jacks vertical on the same panel as keyboard and mouse.) (Add on cards set horizontal)

Give the motherboard manufacture or chipset if built on.

Give the manufacture of the add on.

Thanks


----------



## meryl (Oct 17, 2003)

Windows XP. Sound card is Soundmax Integrated Digital Audio by Analog Devices, Inc. Motherboard came with Dell.

Thanks,
Meryl


----------



## idtent (Aug 13, 2003)

Push the windows key along with the pause break key, or you can right click on the My computer icon and select properties. Click on the hardware tab, then the device manager. Look for the Sound, Video, Game Controller tab. Or look for the Question mark (Listed as Other) See if unknown or the audio device has an exclamation mark. If it does, highlite it and remove it. Then press the Action menu and "Scan for hardware changes" option to refresh and see if Windows will automatically install it.


----------



## meryl (Oct 17, 2003)

Tried it. No change.


----------



## Mental_Myopia (Oct 10, 2003)

First, enter your BIOS and ensure that the onboard audio is enabled.
Second, install the latest drivers:
SoundMAX Drivers


----------



## meryl (Oct 17, 2003)

Bios is enabled.

Ran drive update. Error popped up saying no drivers installed.

Went into Audio device and did a rollback on drivers. Ran update again... same error.

Anything else left to try?


----------



## idtent (Aug 13, 2003)

http://support.microsoft.com/?kbid=307110

This might help....?


----------



## Mental_Myopia (Oct 10, 2003)

Download the newest SoundMAX drivers and install them.
Dell should have them available for you.
Can you post more information about your system?


----------



## meryl (Oct 17, 2003)

I've sent a message to Dell Tech SUpport. Haven't heard back yet. Thanks for your help. Will let you know of the resolution.

Best,
Meryl


----------



## Mental_Myopia (Oct 10, 2003)

If you list which model Dell you've got (Dimension 4600, etc.), I'd be able to find the link to the exact drivers you need. Perhaps there'll be other updates for your system as well.
:winking:


----------



## meryl (Oct 17, 2003)

Dimension 8200. I don't think it's a driver related issue. It's more serious than that. Dell hasn't responded.


----------



## Mental_Myopia (Oct 10, 2003)

Windows XP wouldn't detect my SoundMax also. However, installing the newest drivers has got it working great! This is the first thing Dell is going to tell you to do, so it would be good to have this out of the way in order to save time.
Dell SoundMax Drivers 
Dell 8200 BIOS 
Make sure you've got that version of BIOS to ensure that audio is properly detected.

Hopefully we can get the sound running soon. If the drivers and BIOS don't help, you may need to return it for repair. Dell is very good about this, though.


----------



## meryl (Oct 17, 2003)

Have not had a chance to try a few of your suggestions yet -- we're trying to find diskettes! Seems we don't have enough in the house anymore.


----------



## meryl (Oct 17, 2003)

It's fixed! Here's the solution:

We uninstalled the soundcard and plugged it back in, the system recognized it and did the rest.

We *did* do an uninstall before I even posted here. What I think happened is that because of your suggestion to download the latest drivers -- the computer did what it was supposed to do after we plugged it back in. The first time we did the uninstall, it didn't have the latest drivers.

Ah, a mystery... 

Thanks for your wonderful help.

Best,
Meryl


----------



## bayouboy (Jun 5, 2007)

Uninstalled - system setup fine.

Latest drivers as far as I know.

Problem just came back.

Perplexing!


----------

